# More Burstner questions - 747 Argos



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Calling all 747 owners please.....on the Fiat MultiJet

I have had a look at the van but can't remember the following as I was too busy looking at things like boilers and storage places. 

1) Garage bed - is there a window at each end of the bed above the garage? If so, can you still sit up in bed to read etc and lean against what?

2) Shower - is there a "solid" entrance to the shower or is it a curtain/blind?

3) Are you all on the 3.0 Multijet?

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

1 Yes a window at at each side.I dont read in bed so have not tried to sit up,I just kip there.  sorry.

2 The shower has a split foldback door arrangement.

3 3ltr multijet it is.  

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russ

Burstner Argos, eh? :wink: 

We had the opportunity of spending a couple of hours in one last year at Chateau Gandspette. A beutiful van, IMO. Very comfortable and plush, and you know I have a thing for tag axles  

I think the new ones now look a lot smarter on the outside. The big question is: does it have room on the back for your 'Pirates' graphic?

I've always liked Burstners, and took quite a fancy to the island bed model I saw last year.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Mmmmm

Forgot about the "fight the pirates" logo! I would have to strip all the Burstner stuff off the back.

I am also not very sure about the separate loo/sink and shower. Prefer it all in one place. I like the look of the Dethleffs A7871-2 for that reason but until Dethleffs think "we had better put a 230v socket near the TV point" they won't be seeing my sixty grand! Also , the 7871-2 is a whopping 3.2 metres high, which is physically impossible to fit on a high speed catamaran should the need arise.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Whats with all these numbers - will someone tell them they are MOTORHOMES not Jumbo jets - 747 my ****.

High speed Catamaran? ooh get you!

Greenie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*My Experience of separate shower/bathrooms*

Russell we have the Rapido 7090 - and am assuming you mean shower one side and loo/sink the other.

This was one reason we liked this model - one can be in loo whilst other is showering - saves time, but if you are on your own, you don't gain and I guess lose really on space.

One drawback.... well to me anyway. As I start the routine first, I then shower first, but whereas before you had the room to yourself and your toiletries...now you have shower to yourself, but where are the toiletries....in our case back in the loo.....which means I have to get all my things out before I shower ..... so not as good in practice as you expect.....unless your shower space ALSO has a toiletries cabinet (ours doesn't)

So if alone I would go for a bathroom...with a separate shower - NOT curtains... not these days...hate it

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: My Experience of separate shower/bathrooms*



carol said:


> So if alone I would go for a bathroom...with a separate shower - NOT curtains... not these days...hate it


Eeeeuuwww. Curtains? 8O Horrible memories.

We have just a single all-in-one bathroom, but the shower has a curved slidy door, which keeps the rest of the bathroom clean and dry 

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Talking of Taggys doesn't this van look the d**s whatsits?

http://www.motorhomechooser.co.uk/featured-htoscexd750flc-b.php?image=3

SDA


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Talking of Taggys doesn't this van look the d**s whatsits?


 Looks nice but needs a luton for me.

Russel do we take it you are looking for a 747? I have been thinking of a 748 as I prefer the layout and BHills have a one at Newark. I have herd that they are due to go up big time next year so now it the time to buy.

Richard...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Talking of Taggys doesn't this van look the d**s whatsits?
> 
> http://www.motorhomechooser.co.uk/featured-htoscexd750flc-b.php?image=3
> 
> SDA


Andy one of the motorhomes we liked at Dusseldorf last year was the Toskana 650?? - but they wouldn't quote for us....so we gave up - why - we wanted an auto and they weren't due out until Jan 08 - everyone else quoted though...their loss

Carol


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Russell

I sit in bed and read, although I'm only small at 5ft 3. I use cushions and just lean into corner - the windows are only small. I have a load of cushions on the bed and use it during the daytime to go and read or watch TV if I want to get away from the kids. It acts as our 2nd lounging area, very cosy and comfy!

Any other questions ask away.

Kirsty


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Thanks Kirsty.

I am 6'3" though, so not sure I would get comfy and all sprawled out as it were.

Need to go back to the dealers complete with my jim jams I think, and get tucked up in bed.

R


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi R if you are thinking of towing with the 747 its limit is 1000Kg

Roy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

Mmmmm

The towing could well be an issue. The Corsa weighs just a smidge over 1000kg and so I probably would not risk it for a biscuit.

Russell

Thanks for the info. I had forgotten all about that aspect.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Got to admit that the 1000kg towing limit is a bit stingy on a vehicle this size.Why is it I wonder,when the swift equivalent is a fair bit more with same payload.?

steve


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We seen the 747 mock up at the NEC and got quite excited the guy from the importers said it would have a 3000 kg towing limit similar to the Iveco chassis, at last we had found the near perfect M/H for us. Then after getting a good deal including a very P/X price from Becks the first of the 747's started arriving. 
We couldn't believe that the production models only had 1000kg towing limit, you could leave off some payload to compensate, but for us that defeated the object. 

Back to squaze one and now we have the B700 1000kg payload and 2000kg towing limit with a large garage.

Still quite fancy the 747 though. :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Hi

Thanks for your thoughts in this.

The short list has....just got shorter!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Hi

New thread in place re towing weights see here

Russell


----------

